# NYC Meet-Up Dates Poll



## Jeff Canes

Lets try to get date set.[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Unimaxium

I just looked at my school calendar and realized that I have a 3-day weekend starting on the 18th, so I voted for #2.


----------



## Traci

Thanks for setting up the poll. I need to buy my plane ticket asap...cheapest rate possible lets me have more fun while I'm there!


----------



## Middlemarch

My wife's doctor just told her she was 29, not 27 weeks pregnant, so the due date is now around Thanksgiving. 

I was considering joining you all (I am a 6 hour drive away), but the later weekend is cutting it too close and the previous one won't work. Bummer, but I hope you all have a great time! 

MM


----------



## gypsyIX

i voted that both weekends are good for me which is a half-truth since i'm only available on sundays...

i live and work in nyc so if i can be of any help in setting this up, please let me know!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Dang this voting is getting us no closer to a decision on the date


----------



## terri

We'll probably back out, too. Just too close to the holidays and having to come up with air fare to get to Houston to visit the in-laws at their new house this year. :sniffle: Someday a meetup within a day's drive for me might happen.  I love New York, but it isn't a cheap place to visit!


----------



## JonMikal

maybe we're rushing this meetup. should we should regroup and shoot for something later? we don't seem to have as much interest as i thought we would.

thoughts?


----------



## errant_star

I'm quitting my job so my ID travel flight discount goes with it ... and with buying a house I just can't garner the money together otherwise...

So my tentative has turned into a no


----------



## danalec99

JonMikal said:
			
		

> we don't seem to have as much interest as i thought we would.


I was thinking along those same lines last night. 

We have not finalized on the date yet. May be that is a reason why this looks bleak? Nov is a free month for me. However, we can defenitely postpone the event if we can group more members at a later date. I'm in for anything.


----------



## MDowdey

well im going no matter what you losers are doing


----------



## terri

I could go next year sometime.  

Would love to, really. Just gotta have more notice.


----------



## danalec99

MDowdey said:
			
		

> well im going no matter what you losers are doing


nice!

Who else?


----------



## JonMikal

im in


----------



## Alison

It will probably be easier for us to go now vs. next year. Once we settle on a date we can look into what it will cost and give a definite yes/no. We'll also have to arrange for someone to watch the boys.


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm still in for November if there are still people who will be going.


----------



## Traci

Ok...my plan is to still go, but the first weekend. So, for the peeps who are still planning to go, which weekend are you going?


----------



## Jeff Canes

LET DO THIS, WHAT THE DATE?


----------



## danalec99

I'm available for any weekend in Nov.


----------



## Traci

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> LET DO THIS, WHAT THE DATE?



The date: Nov. 12th & 13th.


----------



## Unimaxium

OK WE DO THIS. THAT THE DATE. :greenpbl:


----------



## Jeff Canes

I have been looking around Orbitz, there are few place in Upper West side and Chelsea for $90-150 USD a night. Most of them around $90 are European style. It would be nice if we could stay same place or area.

A co-worker of mine recommend the small Chelsea Lodge, its under $90-110 a night and has in room shower http://www.chelsealodge.com/index.html


----------



## JonMikal

i will be lodging with family.


----------



## Jeff Canes

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i will be lodging with family.



So can we all stay with them too :lmao:


----------



## hobbes28

Everyone here knows that Jersey City is just across the way from NY, right?  It's a heck of a lot cheaper to fly into Newark and the hotels there run for closer to $80 than the $100 range.  I'm sure that our resident expert, Danalec99, would be more than willing to let us know where the bad parts of town are.  I saw that you can get a room at the Ramada in Jersey City for $116 a night on hotels.com so that may be the better option for some folks.  And that's only three miles from NY (so it says).  This, plus, if we can make it, we'll have a vehicle that can seat six comfortably.


----------



## Traci

I'm not picky about which city we stay in, however cheaper is better for me. I've checked flights going into JFK, but I'd be open to suggestions. I'm really not familiar with the area, so please offer any advise.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Jersey fine with me if I can get a ride with some one.


----------



## MDowdey

i think me and the missus will be staying in NYC.


----------



## danalec99

hobbes, I'm in no way an expert! . 
I just wrote to doxx seeking his help and in the meantime I shall do some research and get back to you guys soon. 
Jeff, don't worry about the ride.
Traci, flying in to La Guardia or EWR (Newark) is generally cheaper than JFK.
Are you guys looking to stay in one hotel?


----------



## Alison

Rides shouldn't be a problem, our surburban seats 8 :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm not sure if I'll be able to stay overnight in NYC (depends on how busy I'll be that weekend, etc...), but if I do I'll probably prefer stay in Manhattan.


----------



## doxx

Daniel, thanks for your message - if nothing gets in my way 
(work-wise) I'll meet with you guys. :mrgreen: 

I can't really recommend any (cheap/reasonable) places
to stay - unfortunately our place is a typical Manhattan
shoebox...  
but I have had tons of luck with hotwire.com in the past
for hotels, flights and car rentals...


----------



## JonMikal

i'll be in NYC this weekend i think....hell, i never know til it happens. 

i'll be practicing up 

ya know, i bet taking a train into grand central station would be cool!


----------



## Unimaxium

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'll be in NYC this weekend i think....hell, i never know til it happens.



That's cool... turns out it looks like I'll be going up as well very soon, but it's the weekend after you are (of the 24th). Too bad we're gonna miss by one week. But there'll still be November


----------



## Alison

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ya know, i bet taking a train into grand central station would be cool!



:thumbsup: That sounds like an awesome idea to me!


----------



## Alison

Here's a cool map with restaurants, attractions and hotels!

http://www.nyc.worldweb.com/Maps/CityMaps-Flash/manhattanmap.html?map_id=


----------



## danalec99

Sidestep.com is a good site.

Jersey City is a good idea, The parking (daily parking) would be around USD15- 25.00 though.

If you like to stay in Jersey, Secaucus would be a better option. Its just a couple of exits from the Lincoln tunnel by which you enter the city. The hotels would have parking.

If you are looking for a deal in the city, you might want to check out the hotels in the Upper West Side. Parking would be around USD30-40 per day.

Hope this helps.

PM/Email me for further info.

danalec99


----------



## danalec99

Are you plainning to come in on friday and leave sunday evening?


----------



## JonMikal

my attendance is looking a little iffy now. hopefully all will work out.


----------



## gypsyIX

jersey is fine, but it's worth a little extra money to be in manhattan.  between the traffic and tolls, jersey is more of a headache than anything else.  best thing to do is get a hotel and park for the weekend in a lot, and use public transportation.  

so what are the plans for going places/seeing things?  the international center of photography would be a good place to go... and there are loads of fun places in brooklyn!


----------



## Unimaxium

I think one attraction should be the B&H superstore  (I'm only half-joking about that)... 
Some of the definite places we should go are Times Square and Central Park. Especially for those coming who don't go to NYC very often. Plus, there's always some good photography there. After that, I think it might be a good idea to wander around some less touristy spots.


----------



## hobbes28

Dude, B&H is a must...


----------



## Traci

Well, I have one request. I would like to see the the Imagine Mosaic and possibly Strawberry Field in Central Park. Yes...I'm a Beatles fan, but it's only a request. Thanks for listening.!


----------



## Alison

Central park would be great. We'd also like to see the Empire State building. Aubrey has already printed out a map for the B&H superstore :roll: I like the train to Grand Central Station idea as well.

Other than that, we'll tag along when we can. I'll be waddling along at 8 months pregnant  We did decide to bring our boys, to combine this trip with a little mini vacation with them before the baby arrives. They love to take pictures so I think they will enjoy that. As for travel, we will be arriving sometime Friday and leaving Sunday afternoon. We are taking Friday off from work so will head out fairly early in the morning. It's about a 5 hour drive for us.


----------



## terri

Traci said:
			
		

> Well, I have one request. I would like to see the the Imagine Mosaic and possibly Strawberry Field in Central Park. Yes...I'm a Beatles fan, but it's only a request. Thanks for listening.!


 It's definitely worth it, and easy to find. It's lovely. Hope you make it!  



> Aubrey has already printed out a map for the B&H superstore :roll:


  I think it's great!


----------



## MDowdey

im not having any luck finding airfare for two people to NYC.

its around 400 bucks for two people just to fly up there....


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> It's definitely worth it, and easy to find. It's lovely. Hope you make it!
> 
> I think it's great!



He's like a teenage girl plotting out the shopping for the Mall of America. I think I'll take the boys and go find a place to get some hot chocolate 

In truth, I'm just as excited. With the two new Canon models coming out I'd like to be able to test them out in person. It will be a while before we can afford one, but it's a nice chance to dream. Maybe I'll get a....hmmmm....a used Canon AE-1 so I can take some IR film :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im not having any luck finding airfare for two people to NYC.
> 
> its around 400 bucks for two people just to fly up there....


 
train my friend, train.

strawberry field (imagine mosaic) is at central park and 72nd across from the dakota's where john lived (yoko's still there). that would be a great place to enter the park.

b&h is huge and has EVERYTHING you could ever want. their ordering and check out system is quick. they also have free parking.


----------



## Alison

JonMikal said:
			
		

> b&h is huge and has EVERYTHING you could ever want. their ordering and check out system is quick. they also have free parking.



Aubrey...that does not give you license to FILL the surburban....Perhaps we should ride a bike there?! 

Thanks for the other tips too, Jon!


----------



## MDowdey

a train? are you hi?


----------



## Alison

Trains are cool!


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> a train? *are you hi*?


 
yes, but have you riden a train lately?


----------



## danalec99

Yes Jon, we could enter the park from the Imagine mosaic place.
There is also MoMA, Met, International Center of Photography, Madame Tussauds if you are interested.

You can book the Empire State Observatory in advance if you do not want to wait in the ticket line. - https://www.esbnyc.com/tickets/index.cfm?CFID=13256027&CFTOKEN=10879957

The time that I went to M Tussauds, they had a discount for AAA card holders. DOn't know if they still have that offer, but carry your AAA cards with you if you have it.


----------



## terri

MDowdey said:
			
		

> a train? are you hi?


 We had the same discussion before (painfully) thinking we should bow out. It was like pay the plane tix and sleep in the park, or hitchhike up there to afford the hotel.  Just too close to the holidays (and we're just too frickin' far away to consider driving).  

New York is soooooo amazing, though.  A trip through B&H didn't even cross our minds when we were there last time, how stupid were we?? :mrgreen: But we DID hit the Metropolitan, and it.was.awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Traci

Matt...please keep trying!  I don't know if you have Jet Blue there, but they seem to have reasonably cheap airfare.


----------



## hobbes28

www.flyi.com

I don't know where near NY they fly but I do know they fly out of CAE.


----------



## MDowdey

around 168 per person, and it looks one way. i could be wrong.


----------



## hobbes28

Sounded good though.


----------



## Alison

You might want to just keep an eye on the prices Matt, sometimes they will go down a little closer to the day, like 6 weeks out vs. 8.


----------



## Traci

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Yes Jon, we could enter the park from the Imagine mosaic place.
> There is also MoMA, Met, International Center of Photography, Madame Tussauds if you are interested.
> 
> *You can book the Empire State Observatory in advance if you do not want to wait in the ticket line. *- https://www.esbnyc.com/tickets/index.cfm?CFID=13256027&CFTOKEN=10879957
> 
> The time that I went to M Tussauds, they had a discount for AAA card holders. DOn't know if they still have that offer, but carry your AAA cards with you if you have it.



Can you do the same for the Statue of Liberty?


----------



## danalec99

I'm not sure Traci, but I'll check.



*EDIT:*
Yes, we can book in advance. - http://www.statuereservations.com/index1.html

But we should all book for the same day, be it sat or sun!


----------



## Traci

You found a better site! Thanks   
When I looked it up, I found out that they aren't letting vistors up in the pedestal or up to the top, only on the Island.


----------



## danalec99

Yes, they have closed it temporarily due to security reasons. 
But we could do the Observatory Tour (A) - http://www.statuereservations.com/index1.html


----------



## Unimaxium

MD, Have you looked into flying into Newark? Their airport is only about 10 miles from Manhattan, so it could be a very good alternative. And I'd imagine it would be cheaper than JFK or LaGuardia.


----------



## Traci

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Yes, they have closed it temporarily due to security reasons.
> But we could do the Observatory Tour (A) - http://www.statuereservations.com/index1.html



Sounds great to me...


----------



## Jeff Canes

Has anyone booked a hotel yet?[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## gypsyIX

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im not having any luck finding airfare for two people to NYC.
> 
> its around 400 bucks for two people just to fly up there....



try searching flights to newark... they're generally cheaper and they have buses that go from the terminal right to midtown for about $11.


----------



## Traci

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Has anyone booked a hotel yet?[font=&quot][/font]



I was planning to on Friday, that's when I'm planning to get my plane ticket. I was planning to stay at the place that you recommended.


----------



## n2ncq

I would like to go on the NYC  Meet-up . both dates are good for me.
i will be coming down from Kingston , New York

Bob Campbell


----------



## Traci

You're more than welcome to join us!


----------



## Unimaxium

So... I went up to NYC for the day on Saturday, and made some observations. Here are some of my findings and ideas for places to visit

*1)* First and most importantly, B&H is closed on Saturdays.   So we should plan to visit it on Sunday. Or Friday if people are coming up early.
*2)* Some great places / areas worth visiting are Central Park, Times Square, SoHo, and the South Street Seaport (where you can get great views of the Brooklyn Bridge). I think one day we should maybe focus on Midtown and maybe Uptown Manhattan (Central park, Times Square in Midtown; Harlem for example is in Uptown). Then we spend the other day in Lower Manhattan (i.e. Downtown, SoHo, Tribeca, the South Street Seaport etc.) 
*3*) There are definately some buildings worth visiting, like the Empire State, Chrysler Building, Flatiron Building, Rockefeller Center, etc. Even whether we do or don't want to go to the top of places like the Empire State, it's only a very short walk from places like B&H or Times Square so we could shoot from the ground. But trust me, it's quite a hassle to stand in line to make it to the top of the Empire State Bldg. The line is very long and if I remember correctly takes several hours to get through.
*4)* Also, if anyone wants to be sentimental we could go to Ground Zero. However we should be cautious about this, as for some people this might be pretty emotional.
*5)* Another nice place to visit would be Wall Street and the NY Stock Exchange bldg. This is somewhere in Downtown Manhattan (I'm not sure exactly where)
*6)* Also another must-see is the Statue of Liberty. We would be able to visit this when we visit Lower Manhattan. Kind of like the Empire State bldg., I'm not sure whether it would be worth it or not to take the ferry all the way out to the island. And I'm not sure whether it's open for going inside or not. With September 11 and all that, I'm sure they have all kinds of security issues. But it's definitely something to consider.

Hope these ideas are useful. If anyone has any other places that they think are good to visit please feel free to add to my list.


----------



## n2ncq

You mist a must see (shoot) place. Grand Central Station  and another must for me is
JFK airport. its been 20 years since I work for TWA at hanger #12.


----------



## danalec99

Thanks for the nice perspective Unimaximum.  



So, what is the latest update on the hotel resevation/flight bookings everyone? Who all are coming?


----------



## danalec99

n2ncq said:
			
		

> You mist a must see (shoot) place. Grand Central Station and another must for me is JFK airport. its been 20 years since I work for TWA at hanger #12.


I can understand The Grand Central Station, but JFK.. I don't know if the nice security folks would be thrilled to see a bunch of us with the cameras and stuff . But lets see how the day(s) goes.


----------



## JonMikal

second round of counting begins:

Jonmikal and possibly Linda (we'll stay with family but will attend all tours)


----------



## danalec99

1. jonmikal & linda
2. danalec99


----------



## Traci

I will be there and I'm bringing my friend Jill. We will be booking everything tonight, tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## n2ncq

Has a date been set for the Meet-up , I want to  pencil in the date. If not do you have an idear when we will know. will we meet any earlier the 9:00 AM,as it will talk me two and half hours to travel to the city.
I am looking forward to the meeting.
Bob C


----------



## danalec99

1. jonmikal & linda (2)
 2. danalec99 (1) 
3. Traci & Jill (2) 
4. n2ncq (1)

6, as of now.


----------



## Traci

I've officially booked our flights, we will be there Thursday night Nov. 10 and leaving Monday, Nov 14! We thought we'd make it a mini vacation. I haven't booked the hotel yet, this is still in question as to where to stay. I will update as I know more.


----------



## Unimaxium

I'll be there.


----------



## danalec99

1. jonmikal & linda (2)
  2. danalec99 (1) 
 3. Traci & Jill (2) 
 4. n2ncq (1)
 5. Unimaximum (1)

Total = 7


----------



## Paul Ron

If you want a beautifull view of Manhattan take the tram over to Roosevelt Island. The ride itself is worth the fare, regular train fare, $2 each way, I think they take MTA's Metro Card so while in NYC get an unlimmited card for the day, you'll get your money's worth between busses and trains to get around. I sugest going in the evening when the lights are coming on, you'll see the Empire State building, Chrysler Building, the UN and many other beautifull buildings light up their jewels. There are a couple restaurants that are very reasonable, a pizza joint as well as a deli for sandwiches... etc. Oh and did I mention the Lighthouse on the Island? You are in the middle of the East River.


----------



## Unimaxium

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> If you want a beautifull view of Manhattan take the tram over to Roosevelt Island. The ride itself is worth the fare, regular train fare, $2 each way, I think they take MTA's Metro Card so while in NYC get an unlimmited card for the day, you'll get your money's worth between busses and trains to get around. I sugest going in the evening when the lights are coming on, you'll see the Empire State building, Chrysler Building, the UN and many other beautifull buildings light up their jewels. There are a couple restaurants that are very reasonable, a pizza joint as well as a deli for sandwiches... etc. Oh and did I mention the Lighthouse on the Island? You are in the middle of the East River.



Awesome, thanks for the suggestion! This sounds like a great place to go.


----------



## Paul Ron

I just looked up Metro Cards and see they have a Fun Pass that costs$7 and is unlimited rides all day till 3am the next day. They can be bought in the train station at a Metro card vending machine.... http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/metrocard/mcgtreng.htm#unlimited

Since you will be traveling all over NYC, it is the best deal in town. 

The tram info is on this site... http://www.ny.com/transportation/ri_tramway.html

Have fun, I'll try to meet up with you guys if I don't have anything to do those days you are in town.


----------



## Traci

So...does anyone have an idea for what time to meet on Saturday?

Also, where are the good places to eat pizza? I hear that I have to have it there.


----------



## gypsyIX

i will be there too, but only on sunday.  

and did someone say pizza?  you'll have to try ray's pizza... world famous "original ray's" even though they all claim to be the original.  this is typical new york city pizza... big floppy slices that you have to fold in half to eat.  then there's the world famous grimaldi's in brooklyn, right by fulton landing (bottom of the brooklyn side of the brooklyn bridge, great views of the city) this is the place that would ship pizza to frank sinatra in vegas.  and there's patsy's on the upper west side... which i believe is also world famous.  i also like two boots, three of cups, and lodomini's which was rated in the top 5 pizza joints in the city.

there is so much amazingly good food here... if anyone is vegetarian let me know and i will tell you about the most amazing vegan restaurants.  

oh yeah and try the bagels.  go anyplace that says "hot bagels" outside, because they have the freshest ones.

also... no one has mentioned coney island.  i know it will be cold by november, but coney island is a magical place all year round.  if anyone would like to splinter off, i think it would be really fun.

and schedule some time on saturday afternoon to go to chelsea and see some art.  there is a gallery guide called "photography in new york" that has all the current listings.  and chelsea is so crammed with galleries that you can't walk through without tripping over them.  

other neat things to see:  st. patrick's cathedral, the intrepid museum (aircraft carrier), macy's herald square (it's huge!), the appollo theater, radio city music hall, the international center of photography, washington square park, st. mark's place, the west village, the trapeze school on the west side, and oh how the list goes on....

feel free to pm me if you have questions.  see you all in a few weeks!


----------



## danalec99

1. jonmikal & linda (2)
   2. danalec99 (1) 
  3. Traci & Jill (2) 
  4. n2ncq (1)
  5. Unimaximum (1)
 6. Paul Ron (1)
7. gypsyIX (1)

Total = 9


----------



## n2ncq

Hi all
I am still up in the air about when and where we will meet on saturday Nov 12th
It like the old jock.  Where are you located and the answer comes back at the
corner of walk and don't walk . Manhattan is a big place.  You can miss your meeting
point very easly. I can remember missing a meeting with friend at Penn Station the
only problem was I was at the Long island  Railroad part of Penn station and Dick was in the PENNSY part of Penn station four hours later we finely met.  The odd
thing was on that trip. We were meeting to spend the day shooting photos of the 
Pennsy and the Railroads in the New York area. By the way that was 1959 and I am still shooting photo trains today.  I dont know how many of the people know New York. It be a good idear for all people who have a cell phone to have the other 
members of the group cell number so if anyone  get separated from the group  we can in touch. 

See you all on the 12th of Nov.

Bob C


----------



## Traci

It is so very true about the meeting spot, I think we decided to meet at the Imagine Mosaic at one of the enterances of Central Park and I'm not sure of the meet up time either, I believe 9am may have been discussed. Neither have been confirmed.


----------



## Chase

There is a decent chance that my wife and I will make it out there for the meet....will be at least a few days before I can be sure though.


----------



## danalec99

Chase said:
			
		

> There is a decent chance that my wife and I will make it out there for the meet....will be at least a few days before I can be sure though.


Cool!


----------



## danalec99

Traci said:
			
		

> It is so very true about the meeting spot, I think we decided to meet at the Imagine Mosaic at one of the enterances of Central Park and I'm not sure of the meet up time either, I believe 9am may have been discussed. Neither have been confirmed.


9am at Imagine sounds perfect!


----------



## Traci

Chase said:
			
		

> There is a decent chance that my wife and I will make it out there for the meet....will be at least a few days before I can be sure though.



 :cheer: That would be cool! :cheer:


----------



## Alison

We will likely be there, along with our sons. It will just depend on my ability to travel being 8 months pregnant and finances.


----------



## Unimaxium

Central Park @ 9AM sounds good to me too.

Do you guys think we should decide on a common hotel to stay in? That way there hopefully won't be much of an issue about meeting up for Sunday. Except for those who are coming only for Sunday. But even then, it will be less people to worry about since most of us would be at the hotel already.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I did it, booked a flight. Now I need a room. Ariving Friday Nov 11 around noon and leveling Sunday night thru La Guardia.


----------



## danalec99

1. jonmikal & linda (2)
    2. danalec99 (1) 
   3. Traci & Jill (2) 
   4. n2ncq (1)
   5. Unimaximum (1)
  6. Paul Ron (1)
 7. gypsyIX (1)
8. Jeff Canes (1)

 Total = 10


----------



## danalec99

9AM

Nov 12th or the 19th?


----------



## Alison

I believe it was the 12th.


----------



## danalec99

oh ok..just wanted to confirm.


----------



## Traci

It's the 12th!


----------



## Bettybooty




----------



## Traci

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm from Brooklyn, can I meet up with you guys in NYC?



Absolutely!    The more the merrier!


----------



## JonMikal

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm from Brooklyn, can I meet up with you guys in NYC?


 
sure, but being the new kid, you have to buy the first round of drinks or film; whichever is required first


----------



## Bettybooty

A round of drinks is cool......


----------



## Calliope

danalec99 said:
			
		

> 1. jonmikal & linda (2)
> 2. danalec99 (1)
> 3. Traci & Jill (2)
> 4. n2ncq (1)
> 5. Unimaximum (1)
> 6. Paul Ron (1)
> 7. gypsyIX (1)
> 8. Jeff Canes (1)
> 
> Total = 10


 
Just JonMikal...  I won't be able to make it... unless of course one of you guys wants to watch two "terrible twos" little boys


----------



## danalec99

Calliope said:
			
		

> Just JonMikal... I won't be able to make it... unless of course one of you guys wants to watch two "terrible twos" little boys


Ever thought of bringing them along? 

I think Alison and Hobbes are planning to bring the boys.


----------



## Calliope

These kids are both two right now and in the "no" and "i don't want to" stage.  I think it would be a nightmare for everyone if we brought them along...


----------



## Alison

Ahhh....I remember those days...:mrgreen: 

And actually, I don't think we'll be able to swing it now that Aubrey's company was bought out...


----------



## Traci

Has anyone booked a  hotel yet?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Columbus Studios
106 w 83rd St
NY NY 
1-212-799-5299

i booked the room thru Orbitz


----------



## Paul Ron

Have you guys gotten maps of NYC, transit maps, park maps... etc? Here is one site to check out....

http://www.transalt.org/info/maps.html

I'll be looking for more later and i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Traci

Thanks...
Will you be joining us?


----------



## Paul Ron

I will try to make it. I have never done anything like this with a bunch of folks off the boards. It may be interesting to see NYC as a tourist slinging a camera. I generally roam around solo like I own the place with absolutely no direction or place to be. Many times, I am not even aware of where I am going. You guys may be showing me the city I take for granted.


----------



## danalec99

Paul, you are the official guide!


----------



## Paul Ron

No I can't be a guide, I live here. You probably know more about NYC than anyone that lives here. I've been to the Statue of liberty twice in my entire 53years living in NYC. I'll bet you've been there more than I have? 

BTW: this may something you guys might like to see as a photo op in the subway on 14th st & 8th Ave and around the city....

http://www.venusinfurs.org/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=album52&page=1

THis guy's art is all over the city in some really obscure places like off Roosevelt Island, his sculptures are in the water sitting on tops of pileons that are just under water at high tide. Unless you know where to look this guys stuff is hidden and most times just passed up. Do a search for Tom Otterness home web site. There is a map of his work all over the city. 

Check it out.


----------



## Unimaxium

OK then maybe I can be a tour guide


----------



## Traci

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> OK then maybe I can be a tour guide



Good...cause this California girl is totally clueless! :blushing: I know what I want to see, but I have no idea where anything is!


----------



## Paul Ron

What do you kids want to see? This is a very busy city and getting around needs some planning to include everything. 

So let's hear your ideas?


----------



## n2ncq

Hi all 
just checking in to find out what are the plains about meeting next  saturday morning'
when and where. The last I heard we would meet at the 72nd street and the west side of Central Park at 09:00.
Is this still the plain. Lets all pray to the weather gods for good weather.

Bob C


----------



## Paul Ron

I just looked up the weather forecast for the next 10 days, you will have beautiful sunny days that weekend. The temps have been coming down a bit, 50s day time and chilly 40s at night. Fall colors were a bit late this year so you will be getting the tail of it. 

As i said before, I have no idea what you guys want to see, but I do know where everythng is and how to get there by bus or train. So if there are interesting things on the way, I can make a point of including them. Give me an idea, I can put it all on the map so you can get as much as possable on your trip here. 

See ya in Central Park, 72nd west side.


----------



## n2ncq

Paul do you know if there is any parking in the central park area at a reasonable price
if not i will park under the el structure of the number 7 train in Sunnyside in Queens.
and take the train into the city.

Bob C.


----------



## danalec99

1. n2ncq
 2. Paul Ron
 3. Unimaximum
4. Jeff Canes
5. Traci & friend
6. gypsyIX
7. danalec99 

Central Park, 72nd West side at around 9AM - Nov 12, 2005


----------



## Traci

Paul Ron...these where some places suggested. 



			
				Unimaxium said:
			
		

> So... I went up to NYC for the day on Saturday, and made some observations. Here are some of my findings and ideas for places to visit
> *2)* Some great places / areas worth visiting are Central Park, Times Square, SoHo, and the South Street Seaport (where you can get great views of the Brooklyn Bridge). I think one day we should maybe focus on Midtown and maybe Uptown Manhattan (Central park, Times Square in Midtown; Harlem for example is in Uptown). Then we spend the other day in Lower Manhattan (i.e. Downtown, SoHo, Tribeca, the South Street Seaport etc.)
> *3*) There are definately some buildings worth visiting, like the Empire State, Chrysler Building, Flatiron Building, Rockefeller Center, etc. Even whether we do or don't want to go to the top of places like the Empire State, it's only a very short walk from places like B&H or Times Square so we could shoot from the ground. But trust me, it's quite a hassle to stand in line to make it to the top of the Empire State Bldg. The line is very long and if I remember correctly takes several hours to get through.
> *4)* Also, if anyone wants to be sentimental we could go to Ground Zero. However we should be cautious about this, as for some people this might be pretty emotional.
> *5)* Another nice place to visit would be Wall Street and the NY Stock Exchange bldg. This is somewhere in Downtown Manhattan (I'm not sure exactly where)
> *6)* Also another must-see is the Statue of Liberty. We would be able to visit this when we visit Lower Manhattan. Kind of like the Empire State bldg., I'm not sure whether it would be worth it or not to take the ferry all the way out to the island. And I'm not sure whether it's open for going inside or not. With September 11 and all that, I'm sure they have all kinds of security issues. But it's definitely something to consider.
> 
> Hope these ideas are useful. If anyone has any other places that they think are good to visit please feel free to add to my list.



These all sound good to me. Grand Central station and Coney Island where some other places. I'm actually going to the Empire State Building and the Statue of Liberty on Friday. So, these places are covered for me, but I'm gonna go with the flow.


----------



## n2ncq

Traci the NY Stock Exchange bldg is at the corner of Wall and Broad Street. 
Not far from the NY Stock Exchange is the Sub treasury building the one that has the
statue of George Washington at the top of the stairs. Also not far from wall street is South Ferry where the Staten Island Ferry departs from. If you take the ferry to Staten Island not much to see at St. George but on the return trip you will see a great view of the lower Manhattan Sky line and great shots from the Statue of Liberty going both ways. One problem with New York City (Manhattan) not including the outter boughs you can spend a whole weekend at each area. And you have just about started to see what the Big Apple has to offer. I have not been to Manhattan
in twenty years I am looking forward to the trip. I lived in New york for forty years
never was to the Statue of Liberty. As far as Coney Island must of the rides will be closed for the season but Nathans will be open, you can get a Coney Island hot dog and Nathans fries their. 
See you all on saturday at around 09:00


Bob C.


----------



## n2ncq

hi again 
I just checked the the Staten Island Ferry web site and found the the trip is free.
I can not believe you can get a two hour boat ride or should I say a cruise for free.

see you on saturday.

Bob C


----------



## Traci

Thanks Bob! I've never been to New York, so everything will be new and exciting! I truely want to be a "typical" tourist. I know there are a ton of things to do there, I live in So. Cal., so I can relate to that.


----------



## Paul Ron

I can't find the map of NYC parking regulations that had metered hours for street parking and neighborhood hours for alternate side. 

Street parking on or about West 72nd can be a nightmare but is possable in the side streets, you'll have to drive around a bit. The pay garages will charge nearly $40 for the day according one site but in comparrison a towed car will cost you about $300... this site has a map of the garages.....

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcp/html/pa...79&zoomifyY=0.0254589355451197&zoomifyZoom=80

This site has the rates for the garages in the area...

http://www.iconparking.com/

I'll take the train or park on Roosevelt Island, I have a special permit.

That is some laundry list there kid. How long did you say you're staying?... 3 months? 

I'll put everything on transit maps and see how best to get to all of em.

Any other requests for places to see n go that I should put on the map?


----------



## danalec99

n2ncq said:
			
		

> Paul do you know if there is any parking in the central park area at a reasonable price
> if not i will park under the el structure of the number 7 train in Sunnyside in Queens.
> and take the train into the city.
> Bob C.


Hi Bob,

I'd suggest you take the train . If its for a couple of hours I'd recommend driving in any time, but it is not! 

Daniel (danalec99)


----------



## Traci

Hey guys!

I'm heading out tomorrow morning, so I will without a computer. I will see you all Saturday at 9am!    :cheer:


----------



## danalec99

Have a safe flight!!


----------



## Paul Ron

I made all the final arrangements today for you guys. 

I ordered perfect weather for Sat n Sun. Sunny pleasant, upper 50s during the day, chilly nights. The leaves are peaked color in NYC n Central Park, ready for you to take plenty of pictures, makes a nice background. 

I checked out the Metro Card Fun Pass, unlimited ride cards. They are $7, good all day on any of the city buses n trains all day, as many times as you'd like to get on n off, good from first use till 3am. You buy them in the train stations from the vending machines. The Bus is the way to travel around NY if you are touring so you can at elast see where you are going.

I had the Christmass tree delivered to Rockerfeller Center today so it'll be ready to decorate if you guys aren't too busy, just grab a few balls and hang em someplace.

The Rockets will be on the line and are ready to entertain you, if you bought tickets.

I had the circus come to town as well for you in case you wanted to do that. 

Seriously.... I highlighted all the points of interest on a Manhattan bus map for you, including Famous Ray's Pizza although I think the best pizza is in the Bronx. Pizza in NYC is good anywhere. 

You may not want to see what I marked, but at least you'll have a map to go by. I also have a subway map for ya too. My favorite places, a must see, and I just may force you to see em... the only 2 vest pocket parks in Manhattan that have waterfalls, both in MidTown just blocks form eachother near Rockerfeller Center. 

If you are in town Sunday, make it a point to go to B&H? 

Well I hope you guys will have fun here. This will be my first tour of the city too. I only live here all my life and know nothing about the place.


----------



## Unimaxium

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> I made all the final arrangements today for you guys.
> 
> I ordered perfect weather for Sat n Sun. Sunny pleasant, upper 50s during the day, chilly nights. The leaves are peaked color in NYC n Central Park, ready for you to take plenty of pictures, makes a nice background.
> 
> I checked out the Metro Card Fun Pass, unlimited ride cards. They are $7, good all day on any of the city buses n trains all day, as many times as you'd like to get on n off, good from first use till 3am. You buy them in the train stations from the vending machines. The Bus is the way to travel around NY if you are touring so you can at elast see where you are going.
> 
> I had the Christmass tree delivered to Rockerfeller Center today so it'll be ready to decorate if you guys aren't too busy, just grab a few balls and hang em someplace.
> 
> The Rockets will be on the line and are ready to entertain you, if you bought tickets.
> 
> I had the circus come to town as well for you in case you wanted to do that.
> 
> Seriously.... I highlighted all the points of interest on a Manhattan bus map for you, including Famous Ray's Pizza although I think the best pizza is in the Bronx. Pizza in NYC is good anywhere.
> 
> You may not want to see what I marked, but at least you'll have a map to go by. I also have a subway map for ya too. My favorite places, a must see, and I just may force you to see em... the only 2 vest pocket parks in Manhattan that have waterfalls, both in MidTown just blocks form eachother near Rockerfeller Center.
> 
> If you are in town Sunday, make it a point to go to B&H?
> 
> Well I hope you guys will have fun here. This will be my first tour of the city too. I only live here all my life and know nothing about the place.



Wow, sounds great! Now I'm so glad we didn't pick last weekend for the date. Not only was last weekend an incredibly busy weekend for me, but it sounds like this Sat & Sun will be perfect for the meetup! I can't wait. I still don't know if I'll be able to stay for Sunday, but anyone who does stay definitely HAS to go to B&H.


----------



## danalec99

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> OK then maybe I can be a tour guide


More the merrier!


----------



## Unimaxium

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I still don't know if I'll be able to stay for Sunday, but anyone who does stay definitely HAS to go to B&H.


Just an update in case anyone cares -- I will now be able to attend the meetup for both days  . Wait till I show you all B&H on Sunday .

Just some details of my stay in case anyone needs to find me at any point:
I'll be staying at the Hotel Pennsylvania. It is right across the street from the train station where I'll be arriving, and isn't very far from Central Park (a good walk). It's in a really convenient location.
401 7th ave
NYC, 10001
1-800-223-8585

I'll be arriving really early tomorrow morning (6:45 to be specific. It's the latest train that gets me in early enough to walk to the park). Then I'll go drop some baggage off at the hotel and head to Strawberry Fields. See you all there!


----------



## danalec99

B&H is a tempt machine. I burn my wallet every time I go there!!!
Look forward to meeting you all tomorrow!


----------



## n2ncq

Hi All
I will not be able to make the get together after all.
My sister is having medical problems and she going to 
have to see the doctor up in Albany,NY saturday morning.
I have no idear how long she doctors appointment will take.
I was looking forward to the weekend with the group down
the city.
I hope you all have a lot of fun.

Bob Campbell


----------



## danalec99

sorry to hear that Bob. I hope she will be fine!


----------

